# Kliche mini diode pads shorted to gnd.



## Ismacdon (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm not sure if the pcb is bad or the switch but all 4 diode pads are shorted to gnd.  I'm going to replace the switch tonight, thought maybe someone else has seen this.  I bought a few of these boards and the rest are solid.


----------



## Robert (Nov 7, 2019)

Is that the Ge diodes or the 1N4001 diodes?


----------



## Ismacdon (Nov 7, 2019)

It is the Ge diodes.  I'm a clinical engineering tech and have proper training so I'm positive heat is not the issue...pads are intact.


----------



## Robert (Nov 7, 2019)

Take a close look at the switch wiring pads, if that doesn't help I can send you a diagram of the top/bottom traces.   

That particular net snakes around the board a little.

A manufacturing defect isn't _impossible, _but I'd rule out everything else first.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 7, 2019)

Are the GE diodes already in the board?  Maybe they are defective.


----------



## Ismacdon (Nov 7, 2019)

Thx for the replies gang.  Just removed the switch and the short is gone.  Switch was wired properly so internal fault perhaps.  Thx again!


----------



## Ismacdon (Nov 7, 2019)

One of my previous Kliche builds...really like these boards.  Bought 18 boards in total.


----------



## Ismacdon (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh i'd love a diagram of the traces


----------



## ambusch85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Keep in mind the switch will ground out the diodes when in bypass.


----------



## Ismacdon (Nov 10, 2019)

Thx Ambusch, these were grounded out in both positions...haven't gone back to it since removing the switch, but i'm confident that was the problem.


----------

